# segmented tortoise/alumilite



## watch_art (Mar 10, 2012)

Playing around with segmenting some materials for the first time.  You can see at the threaded end it's a bit off, but it's secure at least.  I"ll get it eventually.  
Alternate tortoise from exotic blanks and some Brooks alumilite.




004 by snennewton, on Flickr

What look like little cracks are tiny scratches from either the drill bit or the tap.  Yuck.  Not too visible in person at least.




003 by snennewton, on Flickr




002 by snennewton, on Flickr


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 10, 2012)

I love watching your progression as you build these pens! thanks for sharing


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks great from here. What is the center?


----------



## watch_art (Mar 10, 2012)

The brown center stuff is "alternate tortoise" from exotic blanks.  It was thrown in with an order and I LOVE the stuff.  Turns great, too.  The white is some alumilite from IAP's own Brooks.  I just finished the rest of the pen - pictures up in Show off your pens, soon.


----------

